# 05-08-2016: Festa della liberazione per il tifoso milanista



## 28Maggio2003 (5 Agosto 2016)

Pessimisti e non, stanchi e tenaci, persistenti e sconfortati, eccoci qua. Per quanto mi riguarda non importa a chi, come e dove, l'importante è che oggi si chiude un'era calcistica che aveva assunto caratteristiche a dir poco pietose. Grazie a tutti per news, commenti e quant'altro, oggi non voglio pensare al mercato, al campionato o a niente di immediato. Oggi voglio pensare alla SPERANZA che torna nel mio cuore di tifoso e che era scomparsa da tempo. Grazie a tutti, oggi si gode.


----------



## Roten1896 (5 Agosto 2016)

Incrociamo le dita e speriamo di non rivedere più certe facce. Così si potrà ritornare a tifare la propria squadra serenamente (e a prescindere dai risultati, come sempre).


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (5 Agosto 2016)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Incrociamo le dita e speriamo di non rivedere più certe facce. Così si potrà ritornare a tifare la propria squadra serenamente (e a prescindere dai risultati, come sempre).



Esattamente quello che intendevo


----------



## el_gaucho (5 Agosto 2016)

:


----------



## diavoloINme (5 Agosto 2016)

Non mi par vero........
Siamo liberi. Son emozionato. Ricordatevi tutti questo momento e abbracciamoci tutti....


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (5 Agosto 2016)

oggi torneremo ad avere una cosa che ci avevano completamente tolto....la SPERANZA. Magari non torneremo ai vertici subito....ma almeno ora c'è una speranza...e almeno per me dopo anni imbarazzanti e vergognosi è qualcosa di fantastico....


----------



## Andreas89 (5 Agosto 2016)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Incrociamo le dita e speriamo di non rivedere più certe facce. Così si potrà ritornare a tifare la propria squadra serenamente (e a prescindere dai risultati, come sempre).



This.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (5 Agosto 2016)

Attendo prima di sapere che fine farà Galliani, ma per ora sono felice


----------



## gallianimrda (5 Agosto 2016)

finalmente


----------



## Butcher (5 Agosto 2016)

Speriamo Galliani sparisca dalla vita.


----------



## Super_Lollo (5 Agosto 2016)

Sono emozionato .


----------



## sballotello (5 Agosto 2016)

la festa è il giorno del licenziamento del geometra


----------



## Gekyn (5 Agosto 2016)

Hanno ceduto il 100% delle quote, Galliani da dopo il Clonsing non centrerà più nulla.


----------



## Solo (5 Agosto 2016)

Toccherà aggiungere anche un bandiera cinese!


----------



## Memories of the Time (5 Agosto 2016)

Prima dell'Europa, prima di ogni altra cosa, dobbiamo riprenderci la dignità di essere una squadra.


----------

